# Tip Opt In



## TxSchweethrt (May 19, 2018)

Where is the opt in feature for tips? I’ve been through the entire app. Haven’t found anything close.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

That was a part of the “180 Seconds of Change” that Dara promoted. 
The 180 seconds have already lapsed, your 3 minutes have expired and the offer is therefore rescinded. 
But thank you for being an Uber partner!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TxSchweethrt said:


> Where is the opt in feature for tips? I've been through the entire app. Haven't found anything close.


Are you brand new? Do a few rides, it will pop up


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Tell pax that your in app tip function is not working properly and that you would prefer to receive your tip in cash.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Used to be on the main app screen if you scroll all the way through the 20 or so cards on there.

Think it's also on the dashboard on driver side of Uber website.


----------

